# Poorly pup



## Brighton Kate (Nov 22, 2011)

Our pup Meg has been poorly since the weekend and after a trip to the emergency vets we found out she had a temperature and she got a shot to help. Since then, though her temp is normal she is so sad, off her food and just wants to sleep. The vet can't find anything wrong with her thankfully. 

I just wondered if this kind of thing just happens with puppies and they get back to their normal selves. It's our first puppy. Has anyone had a similar experience?

We are back to the vets tomorrow for her second set of jabs so she will get checked again then!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

You poor things and what a worry. How old is Meg? Is she drinking? How is her poo? It may just be a bug, there are alot around at the moment but if she isn't drinking and/or is very young I would be worried about her dehydrating.
A temperature is a by product of the problem, normally some type of infection. It sounds like your vet may have given her an antibiotic jab but it doesn't sound like the cause of the temperature has been pinned down, hence why her temp has reduced but she is still feeling 'off' depending on the answers to poo and drinking questions I would go back to the vet and explain and express your worries.
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Brighton Kate (Nov 22, 2011)

Poo fine, she was given doggy ibuprofen to bring her temp down. When I went back again he didn't want to give her any antibiotics as couldn't find anything wrong with her, which I agree with - though I did feel like a bit of a needy new mum!! She is drinking and I am getting reduced portions of food down her. So really she's staying healthy, but just not her usual puppy self.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I know how worried we can get with our puppies - sorry to hear your wee one is a bit poorly, and hope she gets better soon, but it is good that she is eating and drinking. I am not in any position to give advice, but it looks like all you are doing all you can, and just keep an eye on her for a day or two and take her back to the vet if you are concerned. There are some members on here who had to be insistent with their vets if they were not happy. and at times with good cause, although this could just be a puppy bug that will pass quickly, and she will be bouncing around again in no time. Good luck and let us know how she gets on.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear Meg is poorly..it is always a worry. When I got home last night 
I could see by her greeting that Betty was not right. She refused to eat anything and only had one small drink and was very lethargic all night. This morning she is as right as rain...my dog walker tells me there are lots of bugs around at the moment so I hope it is nothing too serious with Meg and she is back to her old self soon. x


----------



## Brighton Kate (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone, was hoping for some wise words and I got them - it's made me feel much better


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

How is Meg now?


----------



## Brighton Kate (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi - she is pretty much back to normal, thank you for asking. It was quite a sudden change, such a relief! She's still a bit off her food, but much more like her usual boisterous self!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad to hear Meg is feeling better....sounds like she is well on the road to a full recovery!!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Thats great to hear Meg is back to her usual. They do worry us at times!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Brill news ... not nice when our pups/dogs are not right


----------

